# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Tribina "Nacionalni program za dojenje", ZV 21.5.

## emily

pod radnim nazivom "Svi pricaju o dojenju, zasto je onda tako malo dojenih beba?" 
pridruzite nam se u subotu, na Zagrebackom velesajmu, u paviljonu 8b, u 11h   :Smile:  



Dojenje je sigurna investicija u budućnost djeteta, neosporne su njegove prednosti za zdravlje djeteta i majke. Ipak, te dobrobiti dojenja u Hrvatskoj su još nedovoljno poznate – zemlja smo u kojoj su djeca u prosjeku dojena svega 3,5 mjeseca. 
Udruga RODA - Roditelji u akciji je od samih početaka postavila promicanje i potporu dojenju kao jedan od prioriteta svojeg djelovanja, kao sigurno jamstvo najboljeg početka života svakog djeteta. 

Nakon godina izoliranih pokušaja da se promijene tužne statistike dojenja u Hrvatskoj jasno je da je potrebno kontinuirano i koordinirano pristupiti ovom problemu. 
Upravo iz tog razloga potrebno je osmisliti Nacionalni program za dojenje, sukladan regulativama EU. Sudjelovanje svih onih koji se već niz godina zalažu za dojenje i svih onih koji bi prema svojem krugu djelovanja to morali činiti, nužno je u sastavljanju Nacionalnog programa. 

Pozivamo vas na suradnju! Kako bismo zajednički pokušali promijeniti statistiku na bolje i kako bismo temeljito pristupili rješavanju tog društvenog problema, pozivamo vas na tribinu pod nazivom 'Nacionalni program za dojenje'. 
Održat će se na Zagrebačkom velesajmu u paviljonu 8b, 21. svibnja, u 11 sati, prema sljedećem dnevnom redu: 

1. Uvod - Nacionalni program za zaštitu, promicanje i potporu dojenju: Europski okvir 
2. Stanje dojenja i napori za promicanje dojenja u Hrvatskoj u posljednjih 15 godina - zašto izostaje uspjeh? 
3. Informiranje, edukacija, komunikacija o dojenju 
4. Obuka zdravstvenog osoblja o dojenju - prije i za vrijeme službe 
5. BFHI - inicijativa za rodilišta - prijatelje djece 
6. Podrška dojenju: Zdravstveni djelatnici, izvan-zdravstveni savjetnici, grupe podrške majka-majci, šira zajednica 
7. Zaštita dojenja: zakonski okvir 

Bit će pozvan niz stručnjaka, voditelja rodilišta i relevantnih društava i institucija: 
Predstavnici MIZ, MOBMS, MZOS, HZZO, HZJZ, Hrvatskog pedijatrijskog društva, Hrvatskog društva za preventivnu i socijalnu pedijatriju, Hrvatska udruga grupa za potporu dojenju, Hrvatska udruga primalja, Hrvatsko društvo za perinatalnu medicinu, Hrvatska udruga medicinskih sestara, Hrvatsko psihološko društvo, Visoka zdravstvena škola, Pravobraniteljica za djecu, Pravobraniteljica za ravnopravnost spolova, UNICEF, WHO.

----------

